# Moth



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A man goes to see the doctor and says, "Doctor, I think I'm a moth".

The doctor says, "I think you need a psychiatrist".

The man says, "I know but your light was on".


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yep I like that :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

